# What engine do I have?



## Redrebel (Mar 9, 2019)

I just purchased a sawmill today but I can't find any information on the engine. I know it's a Nissan. Where could I look to find it what it is? Thanks.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

We can probably help you to determine the engine type but you'll need to post several pictures.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Pics would be great! At the very least, some more descriptive details, like # of cylinders, gas or diesel, carb or fuel injection, aluminum or steel block and head, points or electronic ignition...distributor or coil pack, stamped steel or aluminum valve cover and color (if painted)? Anything?


----------



## jasmondelle (Jul 22, 2019)

It will be more easy to help with pictures


----------

